# CHRISTIANS AND PLASTIC SURGERY.. OK or WRONG?



## Summer 74 (Mar 12, 2008)

Is desiring plastic surgery wrong?


----------



## kbragg (Mar 12, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 12, 2008)

Nope...................... 

unless you get the wrong doctor and come out looking like 'catwoman'.

Other than that, no different than wanting better hair, skin, etc.  It's just taking it a step further.  We just have to use wisdom and allow God to lead and guide us for the right care before, during and after.

Do your homework before setting out for the procedure(s).


----------



## PaperClip (Mar 12, 2008)

I got a "necessary" plastic surgery.... Lord forgive me! 

Just like anything else, if it turns into an obsession or idolistic, that's when it works against the things of the Lord....


----------



## SEMO (Mar 12, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Nope......................
> 
> * unless you get the wrong doctor and come out looking like 'catwoman'.
> *
> ...



Oh my goodness Shimmie that was _hilarious_.   I did not see that coming.


----------



## metamorfhosis (Mar 12, 2008)

I think it's one thing to make "temporary" changes to yourself such as makeup, hair color, relaxers, etc. BUT, I feel like GOD wouldn't like plastic surgery. I feel like HE would be insulted because someone permanently changed his beautiful creation. And I can hear HIM asking someone who has had plastic surgery, (when HE finally sees them in person), "Who are you?"


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 12, 2008)

SEMO said:


> Oh my goodness Shimmie that was _hilarious_.  I did not see that coming.




Hi pretty lady...    I couldn't resist it.  I just saw a picture of someone like her on TV last week and I can't get the picture out of my head....


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 12, 2008)

metamorfhosis said:


> I think it's one thing to make "temporary" changes to yourself such as makeup, hair color, relaxers, etc. BUT, I feel like GOD wouldn't like plastic surgery. I feel like HE would be insulted because someone permanently changed his beautiful creation. *And I can hear HIM asking someone who has had plastic surgery, (when HE finally sees them in person), "Who are you?"*


 
Meta...........why you _'hatin'_ on Michael Jackson like that....



Blessings on you angel...


----------



## Farida (Mar 13, 2008)

I think it depends on your reasons behind it.


----------



## metamorfhosis (Mar 13, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Meta...........why you _'hatin'_ on Michael Jackson like that....
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Shimmie! Now you know I am hatin' on more than just Michael. Kelly Rowland just got implants............erplexed


----------



## mrselle (Mar 13, 2008)

Women who've had double masectomies usually opt for reconstructive surgery which is a form of plastic surgery.  My husband had a horrible motorcycle accident years ago and had to have a skin graft due to two large open wounds on his lower leg.  That was considered plastic surgery.  Joyce Meyer has had some work done.  She said Jesus was coming back and looking for a church without spot or wrinkle (hee, hee).  I don't think it's necessarily wrong, but I've always heard that plastic surgery can be addictive.  Once it gets to that point I think that would be a form of worship and that would be a sin.


----------



## metamorfhosis (Mar 13, 2008)

You know, I don't know what GOD would say about someone who has a "deformity" and has plastic surgery. It's almost like when people say abortion is wrong but it's ok if you were raped. When in reality, even under those circumstances it's still wrong. 

I know that GOD would not approve of plastic surgery based on superfiscal reasons. But would HE grant approval to someone who has had a deformity? I don't know. I think it's just something else that will have to be discussed on Judgement Day.


----------



## GodsPromises (Mar 14, 2008)

metamorfhosis said:


> You know, I don't know what GOD would say about someone who has a "deformity" and has plastic surgery. It's almost like when people say abortion is wrong but it's ok if you were raped. When in reality, even under those circumstances it's still wrong.
> 
> * I know that GOD would not approve of plastic surgery based on superfiscal reasons.* But would HE grant approval to someone who has had a deformity? I don't know. I think it's just something else that will have to be discussed on Judgement Day.



How do you know that God would not approve of plastic surgery? We can guess that we know what God is thinking but do we really know.  Some things yes because it is spelled out in black and white but for other things I truly believe that it would be a conscience decision between you and God and if you are married your spouse.  Now abortion would be different.  God states that murder is wrong so there isn't any question how God feels about that.  Now the scripture can be use where Paul states that your body is a temple however, is plastic surgery destroying your temple.  Again that is a question that only the person can answer.


----------



## erokawa (Mar 14, 2008)

I think reconstructive plastic surgery is fine.  Technically if God made you the way you are and that gets ruined by a terrible accident, you have every right to try to fix it.  But superficial things like breast or butt implants, permanent eyeliner, etc aren't necessary.


----------



## kbragg (Mar 14, 2008)

erokawa said:


> I think reconstructive plastic surgery is fine. Technically if God made you the way you are and t*hat gets ruined by a terrible accident,* you have every right to try to fix it. But superficial things like breast or butt implants, permanent eyeliner, etc aren't necessary.


 
Or pregnancy and child birth... I think the mom from Everybody Loves Raymond" said it best when asked about the work she had done. She said "I didn't change my body, I just put everything back where it belonged after birthing and breastfeeding 4 hungry boys..." Amen sister!Somebody's gotta put humpty dumpty back together again

As far as the body being the temple of the Holy Ghost, I've heard many a preacher use that verse to preach against smoking and drinking (in moderation) yet there they are with their Starbucks, Pizza, and MacDonald's (which ain't even real meat ya'll, sorry it ain't!) which is just as if not more damaging to the body (which besides, it's not what you put INTO your mouth that defiles you, but what comes out of it...whole nother topic, back on track...)

But hey, every temple meeds maintainence, upgrades, renovations, etc right? Gotta lift them chandellears back up to their proper height

All in all, we all have freedom and Liberty in Christ and in the case where the Bible is silent on issues, I believe the church should be as well and stop trying to take the Holy Spirit's place and allow Him to convict. JMHO. Sorry, I just get really irked when man makes up a rule for God and calls something sin that God himself doesn't (like wearing pants, make up, jewelry, trimming your hair, going to the movies, owning a television, etc.)


----------



## Farida (Mar 14, 2008)

I still say it depends on why you are getting it. If you're getting FFFs because you want men to lust over you or you want to be in a porno, I doubt you'll get a thumbs up.


----------



## kbragg (Mar 14, 2008)

vivmaiko said:


> I still say it depends on why you are getting it. If you're getting FFFs because you want men to lust over you or you want to be in a porno, I doubt you'll get a thumbs up.


 
Well yeah, I think the Holy Ghost and the Word would kinda clue them in to that one

Seriously though, I don't want no extra, I just wanna put em back!If anyone wants FFF's though it's easy, just get pregnant and breast feed a couple of times.....that's what happened to me!I'm happy to trade though..I'm willing to donate my excess of breast meat if anyone has any booty meat they'd like to donate to the cause

I'm personally pro work done, but I'm such a big chicken about surgery anyway, I'd probably bail on the deal. Shoot I'm nervous about having a C-section and this is number 3 and well, that's kinda not optional as Caleb must come forth


----------



## metamorfhosis (Mar 15, 2008)

LadyR said:


> *How do you know that God would not approve of plastic surgery?* We can guess that we know what God is thinking but do we really know. Some things yes because it is spelled out in black and white but for other things I truly believe that it would be a conscience decision between you and God and if you are married your spouse. Now abortion would be different. God states that murder is wrong so there isn't any question how God feels about that. *Now the scripture can be use where Paul states that your body is a temple however, is plastic surgery destroying your temple.* Again that is a question that only the person can answer.


 

As Christians, we should not be of this World.

*Titus 2:11-12 (New International Version)*​11 For the grace of God that brings salvation has appeared to all men. 12 It teaches us to say "No" to ungodliness and worldly passions, and to live self-controlled, upright and godly lives in this present age,​We should be trying to develop our inner beauty instead of our outer beauty. 

*1 Samuel 16:7 (New International Version)*​7 But the LORD said to Samuel, "Do not consider his appearance or his height, for I have rejected him. The LORD does not look at the things man looks at. Man looks at the outward appearance, but the LORD looks at the heart."​*Proverbs 31:30 (New International Version)*​30 Charm is deceptive, and beauty is fleeting; but a woman who fears the LORD is to be praised.​ 

*Our bodies do not belong to us but to GOD. This means that we should take care of what GOD has given us and avoid things that harm our temples such as: gluttony, smoking, drinking, etc. *


*1 Corinthians 6:20 (New International Version)*​20 you were bought at a price. Therefore honor God with _your_ body.​ 
I believe that GOD wants us to honor HIM with our bodies--the one HE created, not the one a plastic surgeon (man) designs.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Mar 15, 2008)

metamorfhosis said:


> As Christians, we should not be of this World.
> *Titus 2:11-12 (New International Version)*​11 For the grace of God that brings salvation has appeared to all men. 12 It teaches us to say "No" to ungodliness and worldly passions, and to live self-controlled, upright and godly lives in this present age,​We should be trying to develop our inner beauty instead of our outer beauty.
> *1 Samuel 16:7 (New International Version)*​7 But the LORD said to Samuel, "Do not consider his appearance or his height, for I have rejected him. The LORD does not look at the things man looks at. Man looks at the outward appearance, but the LORD looks at the heart."​*Our bodies do not belong to us but to GOD. This means that we should take care of what GOD has given us and avoid things that harm our temples such as: gluttony, smoking, drinking, etc. *
> 
> ...


I agree. Superficial plastic surgery (smaller nose, not because it's deformed, but you don't like how it looks, bigger breasts, butt implants, surgery many Asians have to make their eyes have fold etc) is unnecessary. However, those deformed, now you know that wasn't even what the OP was asking about, so don't even go there for forms of justification. Totally different.

*We are FEARFULLY AND WONDERFULLY MADE.* Who's standard of beauty are you entertaining to change permanantly something God AND YOUR ANCESTORS gave you? But to each their own. 
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 15, 2008)

metamorfhosis said:


> As Christians, we should not be of this World.
> *Titus 2:11-12 (New International Version)*​11 For the grace of God that brings salvation has appeared to all men. 12 It teaches us to say "No" to ungodliness and worldly passions, and to live self-controlled, upright and godly lives in this present age,​We should be trying to develop our inner beauty instead of our outer beauty.
> *1 Samuel 16:7 (New International Version)*​7 But the LORD said to Samuel, "Do not consider his appearance or his height, for I have rejected him. The LORD does not look at the things man looks at. Man looks at the outward appearance, but the LORD looks at the heart."​*Our bodies do not belong to us but to GOD. This means that we should take care of what GOD has given us and avoid things that harm our temples such as: gluttony, smoking, drinking, etc. *
> 
> ...



Then, you must stop everything you are doing on this board...at once!  And, everything inbetween!  

Do you do your nails and get your hair done?  Do you look sexy for your husband (if you are married) or wear pretty earrings and accessories?  Do you like to smell good and get a nice perfume?  If you have/had acne, do you get products to make it all better?  Do you wear makeup?  Do you get pedicures?  I can go on and on, but the point I'm trying to make is this: If we really want to get technical about it, then....there are many things that we should stop doing because it may not align up with the Word of God.

Come on now sis...it really isn't that serious.  Yes, God does want us to honor Him with our bodies, but we won't die and go to hell if we do a little nip & tuck if need be.


----------



## kbragg (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Then, you must stop everything you are doing on this board...at once! And, everything inbetween!
> 
> Do you do your nails and get your hair done? Do you look sexy for your husband (if you are married) or wear pretty earrings and accessories? Do you like to smell good and get a nice perfume? If you have/had acne, do you get products to make it all better? Do you wear makeup? Do you get pedicures? I can go on and on, but the point I'm trying to make is this: If we really want to get technical about it, then....there are many things that we should stop doing because it may not align up with the Word of God.
> 
> Come on now sis...it really isn't that serious. Yes, God does want us to honor Him with our bodies, but we won't die and go to hell if we do a little nip & tuck if need be.


 
Thank you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 15, 2008)

kbragg said:


> Thank you!



Girl, you know the deal!


----------



## metamorfhosis (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Then, you must stop everything you are doing on this board...at once! And, everything inbetween!
> 
> Do you do your nails and get your hair done? Do you look sexy for your husband (if you are married) or wear pretty earrings and accessories? Do you like to smell good and get a nice perfume? If you have/had acne, do you get products to make it all better? Do you wear makeup? Do you get pedicures? I can go on and on, but the point I'm trying to make is this: If we really want to get technical about it, then....there are many things that we should stop doing because it may not align up with the Word of God.
> 
> Come on now sis...it really isn't that serious. Yes, God does want us to honor Him with our bodies, but we won't die and go to hell if we do a little nip & tuck if need be.


 

Adorning yourself temporarily actually does line up with the Word. Ester prepared herself for the king by undergoing beauty treatments. There is nothing wrong with preparing yourself for your king. 

However, do you_ really_ believe that GOD would _really _approve of Michael Jackson's butchering of HIS creation? Yes, Michael took plastic surgery to the extreme. But is there really a difference between Michael and say Tomi Rae (James Brown's widow) who had a butt implant. Both of them have altered permanently, the way GOD created them whether with 1 surgery or 20+. They will never be the same. If you color your hair, it can grow out and go back to your natural color. But you can never revert back to your "original" state after plastic surgery. It's a scar that lasts......


----------



## Qualitee (Mar 15, 2008)

WWWWWWRRRRRRROOONNNNNNGGGGG SO WRONG unless it's needed not wanted


----------



## GodsPromises (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you !!!!!I agree with it all



Nice & Wavy said:


> Then, you must stop everything you are doing on this board...at once!  And, everything inbetween!
> 
> Do you do your nails and get your hair done?  Do you look sexy for your husband (if you are married) or wear pretty earrings and accessories?  Do you like to smell good and get a nice perfume?  If you have/had acne, do you get products to make it all better?  Do you wear makeup?  Do you get pedicures?  I can go on and on, but the point I'm trying to make is this: If we really want to get technical about it, then....there are many things that we should stop doing because it may not align up with the Word of God.
> 
> Come on now sis...it really isn't that serious.  Yes, God does want us to honor Him with our bodies, but we won't die and go to hell if we do a little nip & tuck if need be.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Mar 16, 2008)

metamorfhosis said:


> Adorning yourself temporarily actually does line up with the Word. Ester prepared herself for the king by undergoing beauty treatments. There is nothing wrong with preparing yourself for your king.
> 
> However, do you_ really_ believe that GOD would _really _approve of Michael Jackson's butchering of HIS creation? Yes, Michael took plastic surgery to the extreme. But is there really a difference between Michael and say Tomi Rae (James Brown's widow) who had a butt implant. Both of them have altered permanently, the way GOD created them whether with 1 surgery or 20+. They will never be the same. If you color your hair, it can grow out and go back to your natural color. But you can never revert back to your "original" state after plastic surgery. It's a scar that lasts......



EXACTLY. I love how folks are acting like nail polish that can be removed, a hair relaxer that can be grown out (or even flat ironing natural hair that will revert) is parallel to getting your face totally changed by surgery that won't EVER go back to how you were created.

Go to hell for it? Don't think so. But the question is asking what would God think of it.  I doubt He'd be like "You GO girl, go on and get that nose "fixed" when the very hair on our head is numbered, every cell put together how HE saw fit, etc, etc.
~*Janelle~*


----------



## GodsPromises (Mar 16, 2008)

The bottom line in all of this is: Not everything is cut and dried biblically.  Some things you have to use your conscience for.  For some it may not be wrong and for others it may be all right and that is ok.  As for me I don't think I will have plastic surgery but I'm not knocking any one who does get it as long as it is done tastefully.

Now the question is if we are not suuppose to make any changes what about Lakit Eye Surgery.  For those who are against plastic surgery is eye surgery wrong?


----------



## klb120475 (Mar 16, 2008)

It's all good! If I had the monies I'd get a tummy tuck and implants.


----------



## kbragg (Mar 16, 2008)

Wait till some of ya'll pop out and get your bodies beat up by a couple of babies....stretchmarks, saggy boobs, bra fat, stomach that looks like a Shar Pei...your opinions may change I tell ya!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 16, 2008)

song_of_serenity said:


> EXACTLY. *I love how folks are acting like nail polish that can be removed, a hair relaxer that can be grown out (or even flat ironing natural hair that will revert) is parallel to getting your face totally changed by surgery that won't EVER go back to how you were created.*
> 
> Go to hell for it? Don't think so. But the question is asking what would God think of it. I doubt He'd be like "You GO girl, go on and get that nose "fixed" when the very hair on our head is numbered, every cell put together how HE saw fit, etc, etc.
> ~*Janelle~*


 
Although I personally don't want plastic surgery, I can't say it is or is not a sin.  As someone else mentioned, if the bible is silent on it, each person will need to be directed by the Holy Ghost. But I certainly agree that you can't compare it with wearing nail polish.   And there's a such thing as taking it to the extreme to the point where it becomes excessive.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 16, 2008)

kbragg said:


> Wait till some of ya'll pop out and get your bodies beat up by a couple of babies....stretchmarks, saggy boobs, bra fat, stomach that looks like a Shar Pei...your opinions may change I tell ya!


----------



## metamorfhosis (Mar 16, 2008)

song_of_serenity said:


> But the question is asking what would God think of it. I doubt He'd be like "You GO girl, go on and get that nose "fixed" when the very hair on our head is numbered, every cell put together how HE saw fit, etc, etc.
> ~*Janelle~*


 

Beautiful Song!!! 

GOD made a one of a kind masterpiece when HE made you!!!


----------



## kbragg (Mar 16, 2008)

song_of_serenity said:


> But the question is asking what would God think of it. I doubt He'd be like "You GO girl, go on and get that nose "fixed" when the very hair on our head is numbered, every cell put together how HE saw fit, etc, etc.
> ~*Janelle~*


 
I don't agree with your statement fully. For example, I personally don't believe that we each were individually designed by hand by God. Adam and Eve were designed by hand by God, and we still bear His image, but we must also keep in mind that when sin entered the world so did death. There were no signs of aging, birth defects, stretchmarks, sagging boobs etc, intended in God's original design. Our current lion for example is nothing in comparison to the original design of the first big cat (which we don't know if for sure it was a lion or not) in the Beginning. Time, pollution, environment, etc. have all contributed to our current state. One can even look at pictures of women 100 years ago and notice a vast difference. They didn't have problems like acne and hyper pigmentation. God did not design these brown spots on my facr or the stretch marks on my stomach, it is a result of fallen man, lying with fallen women and creating a fallen baby.

Owen Wilson for example, his nose, nuff said

On a serious note, my younger sister, was born deaf and with many birth defects as a result of my step father beating my mother while she was pregnant. God did not design her that way. She has a lazy eye that literally sat diagonally on her face which she recently got straightened and she's so happy for it. Sure many may consider it "vanity" for my sister to have had that opperation. They may consider it vanity for a women who has lost all her baby weight and leaned up to have sagging skin removed from her abdomen. Some sects of Christianity consider it vanity to wear make up, cut your hair or in any way, temporarily or permanently, alter your appearance.

I have learned it's quite easy to judge someone whose shoes you've never walked in, and I choose not to do it any more. I personally do not agree with surgically changing your face, but that's my personal opinion and I refuse to attempt to impose guilt on someone who's conscience is not convicted on an issue the same as mine is when it's a non-salvation issue.

So with that said.....if my rich uncle ever comes through and drops off my millions, you best believe that the belly is going out and the boobies are going up, and I might hafta transplant a little fat on to the booty so I don't get bruises when I sit down on my flat behind from the bones scraping the chair, and also so I can stop getting stopped at half price books because they think I'm sneaking books in the back of my skirt!


----------



## Summer 74 (Mar 16, 2008)

kbragg said:


> I don't agree with your statement fully. For example, I personally don't believe that we each were individually designed by hand by God. Adam and Eve were designed by hand by God, and we still bear His image, but we must also keep in mind that when sin entered the world so did death. There were no signs of aging, birth defects, stretchmarks, sagging boobs etc, intended in God's original design. Our current lion for example is nothing in comparison to the original design of the first big cat (which we don't know if for sure it was a lion or not) in the Beginning. Time, pollution, environment, etc. have all contributed to our current state. One can even look at pictures of women 100 years ago and notice a vast difference. They didn't have problems like acne and hyper pigmentation. God did not design these brown spots on my facr or the stretch marks on my stomach, it is a result of fallen man, lying with fallen women and creating a fallen baby.
> 
> Owen Wilson for example, his nose, nuff said
> 
> ...


 Now you are too funny!!!!


----------



## Summer 74 (Mar 16, 2008)

The responses I have read have been interesting. I personally believe it is between that person and GOD. I do believe you should pray about such a decision first and GOD will speak to your heart and from there a decision can be made.


----------



## metamorfhosis (Mar 16, 2008)

LadyR said:


> The bottom line in all of this is: Not everything is cut and dried biblically. Some things you have to use your conscience for. For some it may not be wrong and for others it may be all right and that is ok. As for me I don't think I will have plastic surgery but I'm not knocking any one who does get it as long as it is done tastefully.
> 
> Now the question is if we are not suuppose to make any changes what about Lakit Eye Surgery. For those who are against plastic surgery is eye surgery wrong?


 
LadyR-

I really don't mean to come across as smart or rude. That's not my intention. However, you have reached your "truth" regarding plastic surgery so your same "truth" should be applied to lasik eye surgery.


----------



## SEMO (Mar 16, 2008)

kbragg said:


> I don't agree with your statement fully. For example, I personally don't believe that we each were individually designed by hand by God. Adam and Eve were designed by hand by God, and we still bear His image, but we must also keep in mind that when sin entered the world so did death. There were no signs of aging, birth defects, stretchmarks, sagging boobs etc, intended in God's original design. Our current lion for example is nothing in comparison to the original design of the first big cat (which we don't know if for sure it was a lion or not) in the Beginning. Time, pollution, environment, etc. have all contributed to our current state. One can even look at pictures of women 100 years ago and notice a vast difference. They didn't have problems like acne and hyper pigmentation. God did not design these brown spots on my facr or the stretch marks on my stomach, it is a result of fallen man, lying with fallen women and creating a fallen baby.
> 
> Owen Wilson for example, his nose, nuff said
> 
> ...




The bolded is hilarious.  But I understand what you're saying.  It reminds me of what Paul talked about in the Bible when some people had a problem with eating meat sacrificed to idols.  He said that those who did should not cause those who didn't to stumble, and those who didn't shouldn't judge those who did.

This seems like the same thing.  If you believe plastic surgery is okay, don't judge those who don't think it's okay.  If you think it's not okay, don't judge those who do.


----------



## metamorfhosis (Mar 16, 2008)

kbragg said:


> I don't agree with your statement fully.* For example, I personally don't believe that we each were individually designed by hand by God.* Adam and Eve were designed by hand by God, and we still bear His image, but we must also keep in mind that when sin entered the world so did death. There were no signs of aging, birth defects, stretchmarks, sagging boobs etc, intended in God's original design. Our current lion for example is nothing in comparison to the original design of the first big cat (which we don't know if for sure it was a lion or not) in the Beginning. Time, pollution, environment, etc. have all contributed to our current state. One can even look at pictures of women 100 years ago and notice a vast difference. They didn't have problems like acne and hyper pigmentation. God did not design these brown spots on my facr or the stretch marks on my stomach, it is a result of fallen man, lying with fallen women and creating a fallen baby.
> 
> Owen Wilson for example, his nose, nuff said
> 
> ...


 


We must be individually designed by hand by GOD or how else do you explain DNA. No one has the same DNA. So we are all different. There is not another kbragg on this planet. 

You know, when I was three, I was holding hands with two other girls, tripped, and busted my head open. I have a scar as a result. You can even see one of the stiches. It is noticeable but I have never contemplated plastic surgery. My scar makes me even more unique. 

KBragg, I hope we can agree to disagree. You have reached your "truth" about this issue and I have reached mine. I understand that you don't agree with surgically changing one's face. The way I feel is plastic surgery is plastic surgery. (It's like you can't be a "little" pregnant.) Whether it's a face lift or a butt implant, it still changing yourself permanently--deviating from creation. 

I don't have anything else to say about this subject. I won't be writing anymore replies. I---am---out.


----------



## kbragg (Mar 16, 2008)

metamorfhosis said:


> We must be individually designed by hand by GOD or how else do you explain DNA. No one has the same DNA. So we are all different. There is not another kbragg on this planet.
> 
> You know, when I was three, I was holding hands with two other girls, tripped, and busted my head open. I* have a scar as a result*. You can even see one of the stiches. It is noticeable but I have never contemplated plastic surgery. My scar makes me even more unique.
> 
> ...


 
You weren't created with that scar. People weren't created with poc marks and stretchmarks.

I do not believe God intentionally give people bith defects or causes them to be born with missing limbs etc. I believe our current state of being is because of the fall of man. We are deteriorating as a race. We're smaller, less resistant to disease, live a lot less longer etc. I believe that God designed the original DNA, but though the process of for lack of a better word "breeding" the code has become corrupted. There was if you recall originally one man and one woman. Not many races, not many peoples, etc. All of what we have today has come from that original gene pool.

And please, it's not "my truth" it's my opinion just like yours is your. You think removing a scar is altering creation, I see it as correcting something that occurred from an accident. When I spoke of changing one's face (since you highlighted that part) i was talking about nose jobs, etc., not corrrecting a birth defect. Anyway, these are my opinions, just like your are yours, unless you can show me Biblically where God condemns any and all forms of plastic surgery.

Check out the DVD "Case For A Creator" by Lee Strobel and you'll see what I'm talking about concerning DNA by the way. Science and Christianity are compatable without compromise

ETA: I don't believe that God hand designed this baby to look like this: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=210891


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 17, 2008)

Just pray first. If He says no then don't do it. If He's says you can then "Git ur done". The Bible clearly states what actions are sins. Removing ten pounds of fat off of boobs that are causing you pain or removing fat from a belly that some little rugrat has stretched out of shape is not in there. We can become so legalistic sometimes and it becomes a turnoff to folks. I personally would not change the shape of my nose because it's "too black" but I sho nuff would get these chandeliers lifted back into place, hehehehe. I didn't see the scripture that says" Fornicators, adulterers and the Silcone implanted shall not enter in", lol


----------



## PaperClip (Mar 17, 2008)

Just popped in my head: our bodies are temples for our spirits and souls. The words "kill" and "body" popped in my head:


*Matthew 10:28*
And fear not them which *kill* the *body*, but are not able to *kill* the soul: but rather fear him which is able to destroy both soul and *body* in hell.
Matthew 10:27-29 (in Context) Matthew 10 (Whole Chapter) 
*Luke 12:4*
And I say unto you my friends, Be not afraid of them that *kill* the *body*, and after that have no more that they can do.
Luke 12:3-5 (in Context) Luke 12 (Whole Chapter)
We can do ALL SORTS of things to this body, but has the soul been redeemed? Like I said before, I got a "necessary" plastic surgery because my situation was increasingly affecting my quality of life to FUNCTION. I don't even think that the Lord shuns someone who gets implants...but if, as with anything else, the activity becomes an OBSESSION, a form of idolatry, that's when the Lord takes issue with our conduct/behavior.

What about a person who has a sex change (and the plastic surgery that goes with it), and then gets saved? I don't think the Lord would turn that SOUL away.


----------



## GodsPromises (Mar 17, 2008)

MSHONEY said:


> Just pray first. If He says no then don't do it. If He's says you can then "Git ur done". The Bible clearly states what actions are sins. Removing ten pounds of fat off of boobs that are causing you pain or removing fat from a belly that some little rugrat has stretched out of shape is not in there. We can become so legalistic sometimes and it becomes a turnoff to folks. I personally would not change the shape of my nose because it's "too black" but I sho nuff would get these chandeliers lifted back into place, hehehehe. *I didn't see the scripture that says" Fornicators, adulterers and the Silcone implanted shall not enter in", lol*



There it is right there.  I agree with your entire post but especially the bolded.  Everyone has to do what is best for them.  It is between them and their God


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 17, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Meta...........why you _'hatin'_ on Michael Jackson like that....





metamorfhosis said:


> LOL Shimmie! Now you know I am hatin' on more than just Michael. Kelly Rowland just got implants............erplexed


 
Beautiful Meta .......... why you hatin' on Kelly AND Michael? 

I love you girl  and I understand how you feel. I may have a different view, but I still understand and I still 'heart'  you and respect your view. 

I just hope you'll still love me when I get my upper deck 'hiigh and lifted up'.  Shoot, I'm not wearing knee warmers; neither am I mopping the floor with my chest.  When the time comes, these babies are going back up where God put them. 

For you precious Meta....


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Then, you must stop everything you are doing on this board...at once! And, everything inbetween!
> 
> Do you do your nails and get your hair done? Do you look sexy for your husband (if you are married) or wear pretty earrings and accessories? Do you like to smell good and get a nice perfume? If you have/had acne, do you get products to make it all better? Do you wear makeup? Do you get pedicures? I can go on and on, but the point I'm trying to make is this: If we really want to get technical about it, then....*there are many things that we should stop doing because it may not align up with the Word of God.*
> 
> Come on now sis...it really isn't that serious. Yes, God does want us to honor Him with our bodies, but we won't die and go to hell if we do a little nip & tuck if need be.


We'd have to stop taking baths too...........

And some people don't bathe, or cut their nails or other stuff and they call it 'back to nature' and that's just a sin and a shame.....erplexed


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 17, 2008)

kbragg said:


> I don't agree with your statement fully. For example, I personally don't believe that we each were individually designed by hand by God. Adam and Eve were designed by hand by God, and we still bear His image, but we must also keep in mind that when sin entered the world so did death. There were no signs of aging, birth defects, stretchmarks, sagging boobs etc, intended in God's original design. Our current lion for example is nothing in comparison to the original design of the first big cat (which we don't know if for sure it was a lion or not) in the Beginning. Time, pollution, environment, etc. have all contributed to our current state. One can even look at pictures of women 100 years ago and notice a vast difference. They didn't have problems like acne and hyper pigmentation. God did not design these brown spots on my facr or the stretch marks on my stomach, it is a result of fallen man, lying with fallen women and creating a fallen baby.
> 
> Owen Wilson for example, his nose, nuff said
> 
> ...


Girl you are hilarious....


----------



## Mocha5 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ummmm...soons I find me a doctor who will take monthly payment plans and barter pilates sessions, Ima be soooo fine on yall.  Now don't be jealous.  I'm going to get my 18 yr old breastesees back and my tummy will be 24 inches and waiting for yall to try and bounce a quarter off of it.


----------



## klb120475 (Mar 18, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Ummmm...soons I find me a doctor who will take monthly payment plans and barter pilates sessions, Ima be soooo fine on yall. Now don't be jealous. I'm going to get my 18 yr old breastesees back and my tummy will be 24 inches and *waiting for yall to try and bounce a quarter off of it.*


----------



## chicacanella (Mar 19, 2008)

mrselle said:


> Women who've had double masectomies usually opt for reconstructive surgery which is a form of plastic surgery. My husband had a horrible motorcycle accident years ago and had to have a skin graft due to two large open wounds on his lower leg. That was considered plastic surgery. Joyce Meyer has had some work done. She said Jesus was coming back and looking for a church without spot or wrinkle (hee, hee). I don't think it's necessarily wrong, but I've always heard that plastic surgery can be addictive. Once it gets to that point I think that would be a form of worship and that would be a sin.


 

I've heard that Joyce Meyer got a facelift or something but I couldn't find any information on it or her really speaking about it. I know she said she prayed about it and said that God said something like, "It is your face."  Don't know if it is true or not but I would like to hear her perspective about it.


----------



## chicacanella (Mar 19, 2008)

LadyR said:


> How do you know that God would not approve of plastic surgery? We can guess that we know what God is thinking but do we really know. Some things yes because it is spelled out in black and white but for other things I truly believe that it would be a conscience decision between you and God and if you are married your spouse. Now abortion would be different. God states that murder is wrong so there isn't any question how God feels about that. Now the scripture can be use where Paul states that your body is a temple however, is plastic surgery destroying your temple. Again that is a question that only the person can answer.


 
So many things come into play when talking about plastic surgery. For instance, God says that he doesn't look at the outer appearance as we humans do, but at the heart. So, to me that means that he doesn't care what we look like cause it is our hearts that matter. But of course being here on this earth, we do as humans.

Then I think of another scripture which says, 1 Corinthians 6:19

19What? know ye not that your body is the temple of the Holy Ghost which is in you, which ye have of God, and ye are not your own? 
 20For ye are bought with a price: therefore glorify God in your body, and in your spirit, which are God's.

So, it says there that our bodies belong to God and as we know everything in the earth belongs to God anyway. It says to glorify God in your body so I guess we can do that by eating healthiy, exercising, not committing sexual sin and maybe through minimal plastic surgery.   I don't know, just guessing but I am kind of leaning towards there is nothing wrong with it as long as it doesn't become your idol and you put it before God, fellowshipping and worshipping him. I think that is what the Catwoman has done.


----------



## chicacanella (Mar 19, 2008)

SEMO said:


> The bolded is hilarious. But I understand what you're saying. It reminds me of what Paul talked about in the Bible when some people had a problem with eating meat sacrificed to idols. He said that those who did should not cause those who didn't to stumble, and those who didn't shouldn't judge those who did.
> 
> This seems like the same thing. If you believe plastic surgery is okay, don't judge those who don't think it's okay. If you think it's not okay, don't judge those who do.


 

I was thinking about that exact scripture too!


----------



## chicacanella (Mar 19, 2008)

kbragg said:


> You weren't created with that scar. People weren't created with poc marks and stretchmarks.
> 
> I do not believe God intentionally give people bith defects or causes them to be born with missing limbs etc. I believe our current state of being is because of the fall of man. We are deteriorating as a race. We're smaller, less resistant to disease, live a lot less longer etc. I believe that God designed the original DNA, but though the process of for lack of a better word "breeding" the code has become corrupted. There was if you recall originally one man and one woman. Not many races, not many peoples, etc. All of what we have today has come from that original gene pool.
> 
> ...


 

I was reading in the bible yesterday.

*John 9*


 1And as Jesus passed by, he saw a man which was blind from his birth. 

 2And his disciples asked him, saying, Master, who did sin, this man, or his parents, that he was born blind? 

 3Jesus answered, Neither hath this man sinned, nor his parents: but that the works of God should be made manifest in him. 

 4I must work the works of him that sent me, while it is day: the night cometh, when no man can work. 

5As long as I am in the world, I am the light of the world. 

6When he had thus spoken, he spat on the ground, and made clay of the spittle, and he anointed the eyes of the blind man with the clay, 

 7And said unto him, Go, wash in the pool of Siloam, (which is by interpretation, Sent.) He went his way therefore, and washed, and came seeing.  
 8The neighbours therefore, and they which before had seen him that he was blind, said, Is not this he that sat and begged? 

Now in this scripture, it doesn't say that God caused the man to be born blind but maybe he allowed it so that the power of God would be shown through this man's healing.  We know God is in charge of everything and while I believe the enemy can cause certain things, God can turn things around and be glorified in the whole situation. Who knows who caused the man's blindness, maybe the enemy but we know that through Jesus healing him, God was glorified.


----------



## kbragg (Mar 19, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> I was reading in the bible yesterday.
> 
> *John 9*
> 
> ...


 
This is an excellent point! You think my Pastor would look at me like I was tripping if I asked him to lay hands on my stomach and take away my stretch marks and pray for a super natural tummy tuck.....?


----------



## GodsPromises (Mar 19, 2008)

kbragg said:


> This is an excellent point! *You think my Pastor would look at me like I was tripping if I asked him to lay hands on my stomach and take away my stretch marks and pray for a super natural tummy tuck.....?*



You my dear has no sense non at all


----------



## chicacanella (Mar 19, 2008)

kbragg said:


> This is an excellent point! You think my Pastor would look at me like I was tripping if I asked him to lay hands on my stomach and take away my stretch marks and pray for a super natural tummy tuck.....?


 

I think this is an issue up to the believer and God. Just like in the bible where Paul was talking about how some people choose to eat certain meet dedicated to idols and some were not.  I think this is a personal decision.


----------

